# An inexpensive catwalk



## Earlo (Jan 20, 2011)

I built this last night for the princely sum of $23. It was only a matter of time before I fell while trying to do the trailer tongue tightrope act, so I took preemptive measures.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice job and good idea


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice job. Did you seal the wood with a water-proof sealant?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 20, 2011)

That's brilliant. I need one of those!


----------



## Earlo (Jan 20, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Nice job. Did you seal the wood with a water-proof sealant?



Thanks. I didn't seal this. It is treated, but since it does not contact aluminum I'm not worried there.
Typically, that part of the trailer does not get wet, and I was also worried that if sealed with Thompson's or something that the skid proofing would not adhere as well.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 20, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> That's brilliant. I need one of those!



Thanks caster. If you do it, the skid proofing is with the ladders in H. Depot, not in flooring where you would think. I had to ask four different folks before finding what I needed. 5 yds for about $13.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 20, 2011)

Great idea and it looks good too.

Nice stringer in your avatar by the way.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 21, 2011)

nice job! I bet it works better than the expensive cat walks bass pro shops sells


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 21, 2011)

My dad was an unfortunate victim of the expensive BPS version.... I just mounted my spare tire there, face up. Works pretty well, but can get a lil slippery. I need to do something like you got there.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 21, 2011)

I used some 3/4" ply and rigged something like that before. Now, like nate, the spare tire is my step.


----------



## zwseemm (Jan 23, 2011)

I did one 15 years ago and like you I didn't not seal it. I sold the boat and trailer last year with it still on there.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job! =D> 
I need to do the same thing.


----------



## Big_Willy (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanx for your post on the catwalk. You inspired me to build one for my boat yesterday.
see drawing I did in Mirosoft paint and pics below.


----------

